# Rust preserving oil?



## biker (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello,
I came across an old bike with some rust on it and have decided not to de-rust it because I think it would reduce its value but I want to preserve it as it is. What oil should I use to put on the rusty areas to preserve it? Light weight motor oil?
Thanks,


----------



## jpromo (Sep 26, 2014)

I've heard BLO--Boiled Linseed Oil. Never used it myself, but I've heard it's the way to go.


----------



## Sped Man (Sep 26, 2014)

In Mexico, they undercoat cars with used motor oil. Prevents rust I guess. They said hydraulic oil is best.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 26, 2014)

As long as the rust isn't loose or flaky boiled linseed oil should work, but can take a long time to cure.  A polymerized oil like clear Watco would probably work better.  I haven't used it for this application.  Why can't you just leave the rust alone?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2014)

I left my Merc untouched until just recently. I wanted it to look like it was pulled out of a rustpile,tires aired up & ridden. After a while, I got tired of the chalky,flaking,dry look & dowsed it with a coat of linseed oil. It's not a drastic change, but it looks a lil cleaner & the paint a bit richer. I still haven't touched the rusty rims.

Before





After


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 26, 2014)

*linseed oil*



jpromo said:


> I've heard BLO--Boiled Linseed Oil. Never used it myself, but I've heard it's the way to go.




linseed oil can leave a gummy coating after it dries, i like to use SCOTTS LIQUID GOLD furniture polish   {the liquid in a can  not the foam} and poor it in my own spray bottle, it really works great on old OG paint and rusty areas that are to far gone and won't polish out,also old wooden objects.and it smells good to.
If you use linseed oil be careful where you leave the rag or rags used,they can heat up and spontaneously  combust  maybe set your house on fire
especially if left in a sunny or hot area


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 27, 2014)

I like boiled linseed oil with a little turpentine mixed in . The turpentine thins it and hardens/dries the oil so it does not stay gummy. Learned that trick from an old cabinetmaker,seems to work.I think being so thin that it can not go on thick enough to gum up.


----------



## frampton (Sep 27, 2014)

I spray the whole bike except the seat with WD-40. Let it drip dry for a few days. Blot off excess with a paper towel. In a few weeks the surface is dry, but the paint, striping and decals are more pronounced and colorful.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 27, 2014)

I use WD40 on bikes but nothing is quite as good as Balistol oil. The issue with Balistol is the smell. I use Balistol to preserve the barrels on my flintlock rifles and muskets.


----------



## biker (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the ideas. I just don't want it to rust any further even thou it will be stored in my basement.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 30, 2014)

SirMike1983 said:


> I use WD40 on bikes but nothing is quite as good as Balistol oil. The issue with Balistol is the smell. I use Balistol to preserve the barrels on my flintlock rifles and muskets.



+1 Ballistol is great,but the smell will really get you. I use it as my outdoor/summertime all purpose lube and cleaner.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 1, 2014)

Dale Alan said:


> +1 Ballistol is great,but the smell will really get you. I use it as my outdoor/summertime all purpose lube and cleaner.




It's great stuff aside from the smell. Use it pure as a preservative, or mix with water to make a cleaning solution. I clean my flintlock barrels of fouling with the water/Ballistol mix, then dry it and use pure Ballistol as a preservative.


----------

